# Show me your goofs!!



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

So I wanna see your funny pics, either of a fall, or your horse just being a goof. Something you find funny :lol: I'm not on my computer right now, but I have some interesting ones of Lakota. So let's see yours!!


----------



## ropercastle (Sep 12, 2011)




----------



## ropercastle (Sep 12, 2011)

Okay that was a fail. But you can see my goof in my album


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I've shared these before, but they're always good for a chuckle. My old gelding would get soooooo ****ed off when I'd walk away after turning him out.


















And he loooooved investigating the camera.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Total goofball right there. 









Oh, the confuzzion in my red-heads eyes....


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

This is me and Peanut being goofy together :lol: 










wow, sorry for the HUGE pic


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

These are all really cute. Love the mischievous looks on their faces. :lol:


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Flash is such a goof. Here's a few from when I let him run loose in the arena.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Carleen he's like :mrgreen: MUUUUUD!!!!


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

Funny pictures!


----------



## brackenbramley (May 29, 2011)

hehe love these  x


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

These pics are of Lakota, she was a personality and a half!! :lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Aug 24, 2011)

I love the pics were they look like they are smiling!


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

Look he is smiling lol









Smiles


















playing with jake


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

Me and a friend were trying to get a good photo together and my horse just had to ruin it. I have a whole series of photos with him pulling stupid faces.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

Amir, they obviously thought they looked pretty good :wink:


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

18 year olds,totally bonkers.
















when he wants something,he leans forward and then he goes standing on his tips 
















'Yooo,got some?!'


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is one of Pumpkin and I from last year or the one before... I can't remember. Great photos guys!


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

Piper's lower lip hangs open when she is relaxed lol


----------



## Sketter (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my guy... hes pretty much always like this
He hated his fly mask...







this is his give me treats face







Hes just wierd


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Here are a few shots of Rodeo....
Look at his mouth in this one...








This is his "Whyd you have to do this to me" look

















And of course, this is his "CHICKEN!!!!" look









As goofy as he is, I dont know how I dont have more goofy shots of him!


----------



## JennyV (Sep 14, 2011)

*wow*



DraftyAiresMum said:


> I've shared these before, but they're always good for a chuckle. My old gelding would get soooooo ****ed off when I'd walk away after turning him out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


now that's a stop! hope he didn't get hurt


----------



## Idlepastures (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

A brief history of Cheynne...


Momma, what's this white stuff on my butt?










Stop looking at my booty!










Put ME in a dry lot, will you?


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

JennyV said:


> now that's a stop! hope he didn't get hurt


Yeah, this was him immediately after going down like that. 








All the horses in the big turnout were going NUTS because of Dakota's antics and he looked back at them like "What's* your* problem?! Geez! Crazies!"


----------



## toosexy4myspotz (Oct 7, 2007)

To face man- my four year old mare still does that! I thought she would grow out of but she hasn't


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I subject my mare to all kinds of crazy stuff...poor thing...


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

hehe mom2pride, I love the glasses


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Amir said:


> Me and a friend were trying to get a good photo together and my horse just had to ruin it. I have a whole series of photos with him pulling stupid faces.


I could not stop laughing at that picture. Hilarious. :lol: What an awesome thread.


----------



## musicalmarie1 (Dec 8, 2010)

Here's my Duncan from last December-- still had his fluffy coat.

Look at his lower lip-- he was eating hay.










Now for a close up!


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Horses can be so cute and very silly!


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

"Evil crop, must destroy!! Hey this tastes kinda good..."


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a bunch of pics of my horses making silly faces here they are!

Sapphire.









Lakota.









Apache.









Cheyenne.









Bonnie.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

HorseLovin, I think you work those horses way to much...they are all SO tired...Lol!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

Jet fetched me a stick =D I did not give him this stick he picked it up off the ground and brought it to me like a puppy. He's a silly boy.


----------



## Day Mares (Jul 16, 2011)

*Looking good *

I think Sienna is looking gorgeous for a 33 yo rescue mare.


----------

